# Another first grow!!!



## misty (May 23, 2006)

Hi,

Have enjoyed browsing this forums so I thought I would contribute with my first test that I did not expect to work but seems to be a good WIP:  Let me know your thoughts!!

These have been growing for approx 4 weeks now and Im sorry about them being in the same pot but I was not expecting these results lol

They are now approx 1 ft, have stems protrouding from the internodes and they are very stinky - should I flower them?

Hope you like!!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 23, 2006)

hey! welcome to mp!!
You should be really carefull changing them from pots and wait till you see pre-flower after that you put them to flower(if you want to)!!!!
What your set -up????


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

misty said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Have enjoyed browsing this forums so I thought I would contribute with my first test that I did not expect to work but seems to be a good WIP: Let me know your thoughts!!
> 
> ...


*Hello misty. Welcome to MP. Your plants are looking great other than having more than 1 plant per pot. In the future remember 1 plant per pot. I would wait until you see alternating nodes before you put them into flower. This is a sign that your plant is mature and ready. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 23, 2006)

Hey nice to meet ya....good to see another new journal  

Happy Growing
LL


----------



## misty (May 24, 2006)

Hello everyone!!

Thanks for the comments.  I know I should have them in seperate pots but the story is:

I had 2 seeds.  Chucked 1 in a pot with another house plant and the other in another pot.  Totally forgot about them and suddenly realised they had sprouted.  I thought this was a bit of luck so took the shoots and put them in the only pot I had available thinking 1, if not both would die.  

Anyway, 4 weeks later, after they have been growing on my window sill (!!) this is what they have turned out like.  

I am too scared to seperate them as they are too big and may get root shock etc so considoring they seem to like the environment they are in I am going to simply transplant the whole lot to a massive pot I have and hope for the best.  

As I say, I was not expecting them to turn out like this and if they survive and turn into ladies then I shall be more then happy.  

Fingers crossed and I shall keep you updated on this bizaare project!!


----------



## Insane (May 24, 2006)

Hey misty, we all make mistakes, nothin to worry about. The real risk is that with 2 plants in one pot you'll have 1 female and 1 male, which means you need to keep on a close eye out for balls, and when you see 'em, get rid of 'em! Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## misty (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

Thx for the comments!  As soon as I can recognise what sex they are and if any of them are males, they die. 

Looks quite easy to tell the diff between m/f - Ill prob ask nearer the time on here for some advice but fingers crossed they will keep growing and survive!!

I cannot describe how much they stink though at the moment!!

Some more pics later!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

watch for those balls and snip, snip, snip! good luck!  
Hey! I didn't know Ernie smoked pot......


----------



## misty (May 25, 2006)

Hi again!!

GDG - Ernie has to keep it quiet as he's on kids TV ;O)!!! 
Trust me the fellows will be castrated if they grow any kind of balls lol

Anyway, a little update for you.  Not much development, a few more inches in height, the new leaves sprouting from the nodes(?) are starting to show themselves to be nice new leaves, odour is a lot more "dense" and is causing grief with my hayfever!!

How do you think they are looking?

Misty :O)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*Hello misty. Your soon to be ladies are looking great. That's right i said ladies.   I'm giving you some GREEN MOJO. They look like they are loved for sure. Great job. *


----------



## misty (May 25, 2006)

Hi,

For some reason I have a feeling these will be ladies - dont know why, parents gut feeling I suppose!!

TBH they are very little work - I water them every couple of days or so and just leave them on my sill all day.  Im lucky my place is south facing so they are getting light from approx 04:30//05:00 until about 21:30//22:00.

They seem to be loving the Mojo you sent them!!

Misty


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

would one of the "gods" please help this person  explain the whole lighting thing and all, looking good Misty!!! Keep up the Green Mojo!!!


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

Hey misty, those plants are lookin happy&healthy.

One thing you might want to think about though is when you put those plants in flowering (12/12 light cycle), they will need 12 hours of complete darkness during the 12 hour 'lights off' period. This is what makes window sill growing tricky, because you need to maintain that 12 hours of complete darkness or you run the risk have having your ladies turn hermie on ya in the middle of flowering. 

Anyway, looks to me like you are still a little ways off from flowering, so this is just something to think about, not something to worry about, the plants are lookin great. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

Hey Misty heres some "balls" I just recently dealt with...hope it helps!  You really can't miss them IMO


----------



## misty (May 26, 2006)

Hi All,

GDG - I understand the part about lights but as I say, this was  has taken off a bit faster then I thought  and so my next run will be under proper conditions!!  

Insane - I have a nice big cupboard that is ready for my babies to go into when the time is right.  Im going to flower them 7am to 7pm to allow for work times.  In the cupboard overnight and back to the sill for the daytime.

What im not sure on is when to put them into flower!!!

cheers Misty


----------



## DillaWilla (May 26, 2006)

Misty....You will want to put them into flower once they are sexually mature.  You know this by alternating nodes, I will put a link of a pic of alternating nodes for ya down below.  Alternating nodes is a sign of sexual maturity, also watch out for those pre-flowers...I hope you get a nice lady for you to love, nuture, chop down, and SMIZZZOKE!  Good luck with ur grow! 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2026

This link should help...Alternating Nodes are when the new shoots grow in a Alternate pattern not directly even with each other...Hope this helps!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 26, 2006)

IMO I think it would be best to find a place where they can be for 24/7 on a 12/12 lighting schedule. I believe it would be pretty stressful on a flowering plant to be moved around.  Just use that cupboard, buy a light and timer to go in there. Good luck.


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Nice looking plant Girl oh and kindbud my 
bro has a great sex thing in the outdoors 
section! Peace out


----------



## misty (May 27, 2006)

A quick update:

The bigger of the 2 is now at bigger then the bamboo holding it up by about 2 inches!!  The bamboo is 50 cms long so plant is now bigger then 50cms!

An interesting development is I think its started to pre flower. 

At one of the nodes with the new leaves I have noticed a very small light looking "hair" appearing.  At the moment this is only about 2 mm in length so still early to tell but fingers crossed its a she :O)

The hair looks like this pic, only smaller but without the sac at the moment.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2006)

Congradulations on the girl!!!..


----------



## misty (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry not been updating for a while but here we go.

Plants are now pre flowering - both deffo fems :O) as there are white pistles appearing - the Green mo jo worked lol

Problem is I went away and left them for someone to look after and now I have yellow/white leaf prob.

Anyone know what is happening and if I can save them?

Pics look better if you click on em

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Rule #1 ~ one plant per pot, its probabley too late to seperate those two without damaging their roots and therefor stressing them. But next time......  Also, do you have them in flower yet 12/12 undisturbed light/dark cycle? They are definetley big enough to start budding. Good luck.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you using any ferts? Or MG soil?


----------



## misty (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for replying!!

Not in budding yet - they have little pre flowers (esp on the bigger one) with long white hairs :O) appearing - was going to flower them now but am worried about the leaf colour.

GDG - pure soil.  No nutes been used at all. Room they are in gets pretty hot/humid at the moment (makes me sweat lol) but thats it.  Water them when they tell me they need it and thats it.

I know about the 2 pots thing but I didnt expect either to germinate, let alone survive to fully grown plants and both be females.  Cant blve my luck they are both girls!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 12, 2006)

misty said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry not been updating for a while but here we go.
> 
> ...


*Whats up misty. Alot of times your bottom leaves will turn yellow and die off. Mine do all the time. As long as you don't see any problems with your upper leaves i think your ladies are fine.*


----------



## misty (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Brothers!

Glad to hear that - I wasnt sure if it was a "natural" occurrance, no damage at all to the upper leaves and the new branches/leaves growing from the bases or the white/yellow leaves are fine.  

Plants are really strong, they dont need the bamboo supports now and are just loving growing.  Big one is now approx 2.5 feet tall and its great to see the hairs making an appearance!

Im going to take a cutting to clone and then ill flower them then.

Have some more pics for you all later as battery just ran out!!

:O)


----------



## misty (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi,

Hope everyone and their "babies" are well.

Quick update - plants have been flowering for 6 days and are looking ok.

Instead of height they are growing out, new branches are shooting out pretty fast, they also seem to need a LOT more water.

The little ones top is very white and stinks whilst the bigger has lots of little hairs in various places.  My cam focus is broken so I cant get a close up of the hairs 

Im still concerned about the leaf colour but everything seems to be going well. Today the lower leaves are going greener again (then in these pics) so we shall see - hope they are ok!  

Hope you like the new pics.

Misty


----------



## Witness (Jun 19, 2006)

Gg


----------



## Insane (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey misty those plants are lookin nice and happy, keep up the good work!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2006)

*Whats up misty. Your ladies are looking great. I don't think i would worry much about the bottom leaves turning yellow and falling off mine do it all the time. *


----------



## misty (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi,

Cheers for the comments. 

Thanks for the re-assurance on the yellow leaves - all new to me so thanks evryone for the advice.

What is strange is that the smaller of the 2 plants is showing much bigger pistles then the bigger one.  The bigger one, granted, has more but the little one has hairs approx 3 cms in length everywhere from the top.

Whats also weird is the smell has changed.  Small one now reeks nice and sweet and the bigger one smells more green.  

Also, does anyone know why the stems are turning a red/purple in colour?  Im not worried - it just looks mad and intrigues me!

Anyway, ill take a few more pics in a few days - hopefully I can show you the beautiful buds adorning my lovelies.

How much do you reckon I should get finally from these?  Im not expecting much yield but out of interest whats your approximations.

Cheers everyone!!!


----------



## misty (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Another quuck update.  Up to 10 days of flower now and things are looking good.  Buds starting to form everywhere  and look like sexy!!

Pics are not that great as my close up on digi cam is broken so hope you can see.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 25, 2006)

*Looking good Misty. Yup them there are buds forming for sure. Looking good.  *


----------



## Hick (Jun 25, 2006)

looking great mist', but bigger pots are in order ASAP..IMHO. Larger pots, more root space, less yellowing and greater yeild


----------



## misty (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

Is it a good idea to change the pot now?  The pot they are in looks smaller then it is - approx 10" diameter and 10" deep.  

Thought it may do more damage then good???


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 25, 2006)

WOW i did dought about those girls but woah there huge!!!! green mojo 4 your ladies!!!!Good luck on your flowering!!!


----------



## misty (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Purple,

I know they are not the best but Ive been lucky with my grow considering the set up lol 

Thanks for the nice comments - here are better pics of the flowers.

Any advice would be very much appreciated to help keep these ladies thriving!!

Hope everyone is enjoying as much as me.

~:O)

Ps Cheers for the Mojo - seems to work ;O)


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Misty, your girl is looking sweet. Wait another couple of weeks and see how fat she starts to get.


----------



## misty (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Another quicky for you all.  Buds are everywhere :O) everyday they seem to be getting bigger and bigger.

Bit concerned still about the leaves, the bottom half of the plants seem to have no big fan leaves left and I am worried lol 

Heres the latest pics. Aswell as the top buds which seem to coming along nicely, the top leaves are starting to get shiney little specks of crystal on them when you look close - guessing this is all good!

thanks again my fellow farmers!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes Misty, this means things are going good  Pretty soon your ladies will start looking very "frosty".Oh! I wouldn't worry too much at this point about those fan leaves...the bottoms of my plants start looking like that also during flowering. Something to do with the fan leaves giving up their nutrients to the bud growth, or something like that.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 28, 2006)

LOL very nice plants Misty!!keep up the good work!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*Looking good Misty. In a few weeks your gonna have some nice little buds on them ladies.  *


----------



## misty (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Been a few days since was last here so thought Id show you my development!

We are a couple of days away from 3 weeks into flowering and:

Big changes, loads of buds, getting nice and fat now, frost developing, buds everywhere (!), plants have taken on a really nice aroma - smells a bit like coffee??? The pollen sacs are starting to bulge and im thinking everything is sweet!!

Again, thanks for putting up with me and thanks for the advice!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

*misty the ladies are looking great and yes those buds are starting to fill right out. You are doing a great job.  *


----------



## Mysterious (Jul 1, 2006)

I saw a few yellowing fan leaves on your plant.  In my grows i usually pull the yellowing leaves(Carefully) I think yellowing spreads yellowing so i always yank 'em.  There might be a difference in opinion with some people so im not sure.


----------



## misty (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,

Brothers I am quite chuffed/surprised with they way they have turned out considering.  The last picture really shows how well they are actually doing!  I think it was the GREEN MOJO you sent me lol

Mysterious - I do pull the leaves when they are ready to go.  I just give them a gentle tug and if they come away then I remove them, if not they stay on until ready to drop off!

Cant wait to harvest but am a long way off yet


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Misty, now you see why this is so much fun  Your lady looks very happy today, yea! Now comes the boring spell (at least for me) Wait, wait, wait....... what type of light are you using by the way? Oh and I do the same thing to yellowing fan leaves. They'll dry up and fall off when the plant has no more use for them. IMO if you were to pull them or cut them off, the plant will direct its energy to healing itself first when it doesn't need to instead of flowering. Yellow does't breed yellow, at least in this case. Do you happen to know the strain?


----------



## misty (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi GDG,

Thanks for the comments lol  Strain is unknown as is bag seed - was from a very nice batch tho 

Im growing them using nothing other then sunlight, but indoors.  No other light involved.  At night, they go into my cupboard and go to sleep and wake up all sexy lol 

The biggest problem I discovered so far was the issue of the 12/12.  I put them in my cupboard at 7pm maybe 730pm and wake them up at the same at the same AM.  Only I forgot about weekends lol Getting up at 7am on Saturday morning is not fun  No lay in for misty.  Good time to smoke and crash out again tho lol

When I next grow I will get a proper set up and hopefully I can use clones from these as they seem to be a nice grow.

Its been a great experience so far and hopefully ill get a nice present at the end of it!!  

What kind of yield do you reckon I will get?  Big plant is 3.5 feet tall and little one about 2.5 / 3 feet?

Happy growing everyone!!


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Misty...Looks like your grow is going good!  After reading your post I just wanted to make sure you were clear on one thing....IMHO or at least from what I have read the time to clone your plant may have passed.  I am pretty sure that you are not supposed to clone during 12/12 in fear of making your plant go "Hermie"...I also think I read that you can harvest your plant without killing it and then re-veg it and once the new growth shoots appear you can clone those and keep her as your mother plant.  *You definitely want to get more advice *on this but I wanted to make sure you were headed in the right direction.  As far as yield I cant help you (my first grow is in 12/12 now), I would assume you could get at least a couple of ounces of plants those size.  Also just make sure you are dedicated with your light schedule you dont want to get wasted and sleep in on a Saturday and leave your plants in darkness for 18 hours (I did that before I got my HPS and tried to flower manually...luckily it was only the 2nd day so I re-vegged them and now have them under an HPS in my flower room)...Anyhow I have blabbered enough...Good Luck on your grow


----------



## misty (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello,

Strange you say that, 1st time today I slept in, missed wake up by 1.5 hrs :O(  they dont seem to mind tho.  

I was going to try and clone after they flowered.  Would not try it now no way lol

No harm in trying eh!!

wow - 2ozs was not expecting that, fingers crossed then.  Would be happy with half oz after its dried lol


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 1, 2006)

By the way are you using any nutes???  The girls would really benefit from them! I was thinking that the yellowing of leaves and light green appearance of your plants could be a defiencey...Also I am not totally sure if 1.5 hours of extra flowering time is a problem just once but I know you dont want to make a habit of it. You dont want to deal with "Hermies"...I would also recommend that you reveg your mother plant before talking clones...IMHO...Anyhow good luck!


----------



## misty (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi,

Not using any nutes as want it to be "organic" lol I didnt quite expect to get the results I have so far considering my "set-up" this as this has been total luck so far.

The plants are not so light green as in the pics as my cam is broken from dropping it  

I know i have mad lots of mistakes but I have learnt so much that my next grow should hopefully be nice as this has given me the bug lol

Enjoy ~:O)


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 1, 2006)

very nice bud!
i guess you caint wait till harvest!! smoking your own homegrown bud!!!
thats something to remember!


----------



## misty (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi,

Quick weekly update for you all.  

Now into 3 weeks 3 days flower and as you can see from the blurry pic, the bud is everywhere!  Been developing quite fast this week if you compare to last weeks pics.

The last 2 days they dont seem to be showing so much - is this normal?? 

Im not sure if they have suddenly slowed down or not so any advice here would be great.  

Have decided to get some "bloom" nutes this week to see if that may help things along.  

Also, I do need to transplant them but I think I may be too late 

Hope you like the new pics anyway!!

Enjoy


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 8, 2006)

Slowed down???maybe or maybe not but the nutes might do very well on the girls!

they look nice those buds looks tasty already!!

BTW what nutes do you think of buying???


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 8, 2006)

What are you wanting to transplant them into? And what are they in now?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2006)

*Your ladies are looking great Misty. I can start to see some frost building up.   When you get your bloom nutes be careful not to over fert as it is very easy to do.  *


----------



## misty (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi again,

Thanks for all your comments - all are appreciated!

Ok, I thought the plants had slowed their growth or even stopped as everyday there has been noticable changes until the last 3 days of last week - appears my ladies may have been getting a well earned rest!

Since Sunday they have gone crazy.  The crystals have really grown.  You can see them sticking out of the edges of the leaves by about 2/3mm and are mushroom shaped.  The buds have taken on a really nice white look - a bit like a frost in the morning and now they smell _really _nice.

I have some of the biggest "sacs" I have ever seen forming - they are really bulging and look ready to explode (nice long white hairs poking out) and its so tempting to pick some off to taste.  Have to keep telling myself NO!!  

I decided against the transplant to a new pot.  I have approx 3.5 weeks of flower left and would rather get some produce then transplant and they die.  I have learnt a valuable lesson - BIG POTS from the beginning.  I thought 10" by 10" (WxD) would be good enough - lol  

Got myself some Tree of Life Super Bloom nutes - they are rated p-k              13-14 and have added approx half the recommended does - probably less then half to see what happens.  I started this on Sunday and have only added the one small dose.

TBG - thanks for the advice on the nutes - have had a long read of everything and have taken note.

Will update with some pics prob on the weekend with the development.

Happy Growing Everyone


----------



## Hick (Jul 10, 2006)

You are doing a fantastic job misty..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Misty, those girls are starting to look awefully tasty   Great job!


----------



## misty (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Hope you are all stoned!!

Weekly update for you: Now at 4 weeks 3 days flower 

Pistles seem to be starting to retract slightly and are turning orange, buds are starting to expand and take shape, getting very frosty (mmm).  

Everything is starting to crisp up a little so I think im on my way to a nice batch of bud at the end of this!!   Stems are bowing as the ladies are fattening (just like you said GDG).

Hope you like the new pics and any recommendations anyone has are always welcome.

Enjoy !!!


----------



## misty (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,

Coming up to 5 weeks flower (Tuesday) and just wanted to ask if my buds are going to fatten like these (just borrowed this from Brothers Grunts very nice grow pics):

Looking forward to harvest time now!!

Thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 17, 2006)

*Whats up misty. Do you know what strain you are growing or is it bagseed? You are only at 5 weeks into flower so you have maybe another 3 or 4 weeks left. They will really start to fatten up over the next few weeks just be patient.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Misty  Damn! Those buds are looking so very tasty! Mmmm! And being a true believer of The Brother's Grunt myself, he told me on my first grow that my buds would fatten up the last two weeks or so....and whadda' ya' know?  "very" nice looking tops btw. I'm looking foward to that first "smoke report" . Oh and as far as "sneaking a "test" bud...some will deny it , but we ALL do it.


----------



## misty (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Not been around for a while so thought id do a quick update.

Just into 6 weeks flower and everything looks good.  Buds are definitly fattening and hairs turning orange.  The trycs on the leaves are starting to turn amber (you can see this as they are so big the sun shows their colour) but the trycs on the buddage itself is still very very white!!

The smell is now overpowering and you can smell them as soon as you enter my place!!

Only a couple more weeks to go now!!

Comments always welcome!!

TBG - The seeds are bagseed, taken from 2 seeds I got in an "oz" of very nice produce!! 

GDG - Thanks for the nice comments - hope you like the new pics.  I have also decided, although its very very hard, to not try any till harvest.  Self control is not one of my strong points though!!!


----------



## sombro (Jul 27, 2006)

Looks fantastic, love picture 5, Bud rockets to the moon!!

Won't be long now.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Misty those are some fat colas you have my friend, cant wait for a smoke report and your mystery strain...Their looking real yummy, keep it up!  When is your next grow gonna start???  Peace Out and GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 27, 2006)

*Wow misty those ladies sure have come along way since you joined the forum. I mean they are really looking great, and i mean great. Your grow makes me wanna grow a few bagseeds next time around.   Anyway you are doing a  great job keep it up.  *


----------



## misty (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,

Somp - lol - bud rocket.  Made me laugh!

Dillwilla - they are pretty big lol Bit of a surprise really.  Esp as they sit on my window sill !!  My next grow will depend on how I can persuade the other half to allow lights etc If she wont then its next year when the weather is good :O(  

TBG - I did look back over my journal and am surprised at how different they are now.  It was good to look at the whole progress.  I didnt think much changed lately but the pics have shown me different!!  Not up to your standards yet, maybe soon ;O)

A quick question, do I wait for the trics on the buds to turn colour or on the leaves?  The leaves are amber but the buds are white as you can see.  As its 6 weeks flower, bagseed, dont have a magnifyer, I really would appreciate a little guidance if its not too much trouble.  Ive read loads of articles but personal experience would be appreciated.

Another quick pic for you, I just like the way this pic turned out.

Thanks for all your comments, hope you are all enjoying my grow!!

Misty ~:O)


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 28, 2006)

Dang Misty! Sorry, I'm not around too much anymore but see   At 4 weeks my first go around, I thought there was no way my buds were going to "fatten" up....as you can see, (us too) they are getting "fat"  . As far as the magnifying "thing", I strongly advise you to invest in one of those little $10 to $14 ones at Radio Shack (or whatever they're calling it now). It really "is" the only way to know when your plants are ready to be harvested at peak readyness. ( cause TBG says so). I always use a little leaf up near the top thats as frosty as the buds. Works for me! Congrats on your awesome first attempt! Did you get any clones so that you can continue the journey?


----------



## Zarnon (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey GDG wassssssssupppp??

Hi Misty good job so far.

RE:  scoping the trichs....

I have a nice scope that I use on the trichs... the prob for me is I (sometimes) wear glasses and just seems like it's gotten harder to use.   You really have to be steady (having a tripod for this thing would be great) or those trichs move in and out of focus so easily.   And then you're doing a 'guesstimate' of when you are at 50-50%,  I'm not sure how well I do. 

What I've been trying to do is get a feel for when a plant is as peak ripeness,  by look and smell.  I think you can arrive at that after going inside and being with your plants day by day for a few good grows.


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2006)

Those look fantastic. Wish that guy that says "You _cannot_ grow marijuanna on a window siill" were still around..


----------



## Mutt (Jul 28, 2006)

That is some nice lookin herb. That cola is gigantic. Lookin great.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Those look fantastic. Wish that guy that says "You _cannot_ grow marijuanna on a window siill" were still around..


----------



## misty (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all the comments.  Glad that you all think they look good!  Shame I cant share the end result with you all :O(

GDG - Not taken a clone as was scared I would have done it wrong etc I may try and rejuvinate them after I have cut all the buds of - not holding up much hope but its worth a go.  Wish I had taken a clone now as they look soooo good! 

Radio shack is not an option for me to get a scope as its a little too far to travel lol but thanks for the advice.

Would really appreciate some guidance through the harvest so that i get it spot on.  Would hate to get this far only to be done at the drive through!!  

It will be 7 weeks flower Wednesday - from the look how long do you reckon may be left till harvest festival?

Hick/Mutt - lol Not only a window sill grow, but bagseed and 2 in one pot!  

Looking back at my whole journal and seeing all the changes in relatively little time makes me appreciate the end result even more.  Especially how big they are lol

Thanks for all the advice, would not have done it without you lot!


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2006)

...a regular old loupe or magnifieing glass will help you determine the trich's maturity.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Aug 4, 2006)

Two words Misty.......Test Bud


----------



## misty (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi again,

Hope everyone is well!!

8 weeks flower this week - so shall be harvesting some.  Still needs a little way to go IMO as the hairs are still more white then orange/brown.  The bigger lady is almost done so a few more days and I shall harvest I think.

Will leave the smaller one a bit longer until she has changed colour a bit more as only about 50/50 hairs have changed.

GDG - Couldnt hold out and grabbed a test bud just under the top of the big plant.  Let it dry for a couple of days until the stem "snapped" and the bud had shrivelled to half its size (quite a surprise) and was nice and sticky and gave it a test run last night.

Verdict is very nice.  Tastes amazing - even with crumbs it is overpowering in taste.  You dont need as much to have an effect as I thought - the first number I rolled blew me away.  At the moment its a very high energetic buzz, quite trippy as well.  Quite enjoyable but I would like to try it when it gets to couch lock state!!

Overall, I have no idea what strain it is now as the taste is so different to anything you buy - reminds me of that 1st joint when I went to Holland lol

Will have some pics of the progress 2morrow as the ladies are asleep now!

Off to have the remains of the bud I grew lol

Enjoy :O)


----------



## rockydog (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow they were grown in a window, that is awesome. I mean those colas were huge 2 weeks ago. Cant wait to see your harvest. Keep it up and happy growing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2006)

*Congrats misty on your first grow and harvest. For growing in a window you did one hell of a great job. Be sure to take a few harvest pics.  *


----------



## misty (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Again,

Thanks for the comments!!  I can honestly say yesthat these 2 plants have grown on a window sill (put in cupboard at night).  

You can the relative size of the plants now as I have included a picture of them with their mate Ernie (approx 12") and also a lighter at the bottom of the big plant!!
If you go back to the begging of the journal you can see what a gardner Ernie is!!!

I have included a couple of pics of the tops of the plants.  Most of the hairs are now orange so is it best to pick now?  It will be 8 weeks exactly tomorrow.  Obviously you cant tell me 100% but any idea from a grower (TBG aka God of Green Help lol) if you would pick now or leave a while????

The pic of the big cola, now has a big gap on the left hand side (just under the top), Misty could not resist this weekend and chopped a big clump lol

Of course ill show pics of the harvest as soon as they are picked and dried/cured.

Also, Ernie will have one extra little surprise that he wants to share at the end of this!!

Again, all the thanks for enjoying my grow as much as me (and being as amazed lol).

Much appreciated.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 7, 2006)

*Whats up misty. Well our first grow was bagseed and we harvested at 8 weeks and IMO it could have went another week. It's all up to you on when ya harvest. You took a sample bud and got high so just go from there. Do you have anything to check the trichromes? You can get a jewelers loop very cheap. *


----------



## misty (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi again,

TBG - I took your advice and decided not to harvest until I got a "loupe".  I went a found a 10x magnification which is fine for my needs.

Anyway, decided to harvest the top of the bigger plant as trics are looking sweet and quite enjoyed the smoke I had recently.  Since the weekend the smell has changed into a very sweet acidic smell - is lovely.

What I didnt bargain for was how hard it is to trim the bud and how sticky the things are!!

Anway hope you like the pics - this is approx 7/8 " in length!!

Enjoy !!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 9, 2006)

*What going on misty. That is a very nice looking bud you got there.   Yes it's very sticky when harvest time comes around but it's fun.   Can't wait to see your next grow you did a great job on this one. Enjoy your harvest.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 9, 2006)

what kind is she misty?  those fat white pissties look familiar


----------



## misty (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello lol

TBG - Thanks for the coments.  Sorry didnt realise the pic was blurrred - will post a better one asap.  I have trimmed the bud since then but kept the little leaves (not the big fan leaves) for a smoke.  

Just tried some of said leaves (which are covered in gold trics) and WOW, smokes lovely and smooth (its not even dry) and doessnt taste anything like "pleaf" - has got me tottally wastted and put a nice smile on me lol

Will havest some morre later this week, maybe next week, as would likee diferent levels of coma ~:O)

Shal be sleeping well tonight, goona roll anotehr fat one!!!

lol


----------



## misty (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey BongWong lol

No idea what starin - bagseed grow.  Doesnt remind of anything I purchased though.  

Am thinking of a name for it now - white soemthing or other lol

Ill get a closer pic and see if you can tell but you are rgight that her sacs are huege!!!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 13, 2006)

nice bud you have there...hope u cloned it...let us know how it is, I can hardly wait to show my buds


----------

